# Ear problems



## Barnaby Broad (Aug 12, 2016)

Our dog seems to have suffered from ear infections on and off for a couple of months now. He's been to the vet twice now but still seems to be suffering. Not sure if it's bacterial or whether he's just allergic to something. Strange thing is that it only seems to bother him in the evenings and only once/twice a week. Any ideas as to what is causing this or what we can do about it?


----------



## Oscarbella (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi Barnaby Broad, my Oscar has always suffered ear problems. My vet told me that a lot of the poodle breeds have allergies and skin problems, a bit like hayfever. What we do now (on our vets recommendation) is give Oscar hayfever tablets every day. Just the normal type you would pick up in a pharmacy for humans. Oscar weighs in at about 18kg so we give him 1 and a half tablets a day and this definitely keeps the ear problems at bay. Obviously, if there is an infection that has already taken hold you need to treat that first, the hayfever tablets will not get rid of it but once it is gone the tablets should help stop it taking hold again (or at least that is what we have found with Oscar).


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Cocker spaniels and cocker mixes are prone to ear infections because of their long, floppy ears. My vet has given us a special ear wash for dogs that are prone to ear infections so we can wash his ears every other week, or after he goes swimming.


----------



## nic_wied (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi, I actually just went to the vet today and told them about my puppy's similar ear problems. They told me since she has had 2 infections in both ears and is so young (only about 5 months), that it may be a food allergy. They told me to feed her salmon based food because many dogs are allergic to beef, chicken, etc. and giving her salmon instead can't hurt! It should (hopefully) reduce the number of her ear infections because apparently food allergies can lead to ear problems. Who knew?? So now I'm going to slowly introduce her to Nutro MAX grain free Adult recipe with salmon. Hope this helps!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

nic_wied said:


> Hi, I actually just went to the vet today and told them about my puppy's similar ear problems. They told me since she has had 2 infections in both ears and is so young (only about 5 months), that it may be a food allergy. They told me to feed her salmon based food because many dogs are allergic to beef, chicken, etc. and giving her salmon instead can't hurt! It should (hopefully) reduce the number of her ear infections because apparently food allergies can lead to ear problems. Who knew?? So now I'm going to slowly introduce her to Nutro MAX grain free Adult recipe with salmon. Hope this helps!


Be advised the first ingredient of this food is chicken meal. It also contains Lamb. If your dog is allergic to either one of these, this food will not help her. There are better dog foods out there than Nutromax. Have a look at this site http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com. Look for a food with only one protein source. Nutro Max grain free with salmon actually has three proteins.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

nic_wied said:


> Hi, I actually just went to the vet today and told them about my puppy's similar ear problems. They told me since she has had 2 infections in both ears and is so young (only about 5 months), that it may be a food allergy. They told me to feed her salmon based food because many dogs are allergic to beef, chicken, etc. and giving her salmon instead can't hurt! It should (hopefully) reduce the number of her ear infections because apparently food allergies can lead to ear problems. Who knew?? So now I'm going to slowly introduce her to Nutro MAX grain free Adult recipe with salmon. Hope this helps!


Have you thought about feeding her raw tripe. Not the white stuff, but the whole, smelly grey/green/brown untreated stuff. It's a complete food for dogs and can make a huge difference re allergies. 

As for ear cleaning, I do my two almost daily using the following solution which keeps their ears wonderfully clean and sweet smelling.

3 parts Apple Cider Vinegar
1 part Water
10 - 12 drops of lavender Oil

Cheap and effective.


----------

